# anyone with bowel/ colon issues ?



## cascais (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi Ladies and gents ( probably more a lady issue i think)

have been wondering if anyone here on the forum has issues with bowel/colon issues , and ladies any issues with prolapse ?

you may wonder why i am asking in a thyroid forum , but when i provided my list of medications to my consultant he seemed concerned at the amount of calcium i take and also that i take iron daily at the moment, which in turn does not help constipation at all.

from what i have read constipation can also be a issue with thyroid patients, although, with my thyroid now gone , should it still affect things ?

i have been suffering from constipation and rectocele since the birth of my last child four years ago, but in the last few months, i seem to have pain in the lower abdomen a few times a month at different stages of the cycle.

i have gone through a full bunch of tests, ultrasounds, ct scans, colonoscopy, pelvic mri, as well as 10 sessions of physio before i started any of those tests, and so far the consultant team (gynea + colo -rectal surgeon) hasn't given me any results , although i suspect i may have to have more surgery in the near future . (i seem to have a cyst on my ovary , but as this is my only one, the gynea is reluctant go anywhere near it)

i was hoping the physio would help, but it hasn t had much effect.

i can t help but wonder if this is yet another hormonal led problem, or if hormones, play a role in all of this... ? anyone know if this could be related to my previous hormonal problems ? (thyroid/gynea)

anyone know if calcium supplement cause constipation ?

i knew that iron could cause constipation, but it seems i am stuck into taking them as my iron falls anytime i remove them .. i am within range in iron , although at the bottom of the range, despite taking iron +folic acid ( galfer fa) every day ( i am somewhere around 30,don t have exact numbers , the range goes up to 300)

anyone any thoughts ?

thanks

cascais


----------



## cascais (Jun 16, 2017)

anyone any thoughts on constipation with ongoing thyroid/calcium/iron medication ? am i reduced to accepting i will be constipated for the rest of my life ?


----------



## Jenn1302 (Jun 3, 2018)

I have SIBO, hiatal hernia, Roemheld Syndrome / Gastric Cardia and occasional constipation. As far as I know constipation is often a symptom of hypothyroid.


----------

